
Mozilla is removing tab groups and complete themes from Firefox - incarnate
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/20/mozilla-is-removing-tab-groups-and-complete-themes-from-firefox/
======
oneJob
I get and agree with focusing resources where you get the most payoff. But
there is also something to be said for product differentiation. These two
features definitely differentiate Firefox from Chrome and Safari, and do so in
a useful way. There have been times that Tab Groups was the sole reason I
stuck with Firefox. There have been times that the sole reason I did not move
to Chrome was knowing I could never 100% personalize the GUI. Throw in the how
Mozilla handled the DRM issue as well as Pocket and new tab sponsored websites
fiasco and you begin to erode the privacy reasons for sticking with Firefox.
Yes, Firefox must compete, must stay competitive, but if it becomes just
another Chrome, there is no way they can compete with the resources Google can
bring to the table. Firefox must compete on product differentiation or it will
lose.

------
wila
Another heavy tab group user. I can see that the panorama part with drag &
drop support takes quite some work to maintain. The ordering of tabs in groups
however should not be that much extra work and is the important bits.
Simplifying the code instead of axing it would be appreciated, but guess that
ain't never going to happen. Of course I also use classic theme restorer.

The Pale Moon browser comes up more and more so I suppose it is time to check
it out.

edit: OK, installed and love it (at least so far). Migration was smooth. Ran
the profile import app with both browsers shut down and have ALL of my old tab
groups using the tab group extension that has to be installed separately
(install after the import). Almost all of my important extensions that where
about to stop working are just fine. It feels good to be home again.

------
richardboegli
Solution is simple, use Palemoon.

I've been using it for a few years now, its great.

It runs on all OS's, Windows, Linux, Android etc...

